# HP 33s for sale



## owillis28 (Aug 12, 2007)

Anybody have an HP33s that they are looking to sell?

Does anyone know the cheapest place to buy one on the internet would be?

owillis


----------



## cantaloup (Aug 13, 2007)

owillis28 said:


> Anybody have an HP33s that they are looking to sell?
> Does anyone know the cheapest place to buy one on the internet would be?
> 
> owillis


You can request your employer buy one for you. Or if you want to buy your own, internet is a good source if local retailer does not have this calculator in stock.


----------



## owillis28 (Aug 19, 2007)

I happen to check with my employer and, even thought it mentioned nothing in the company policies, I was able to get a hp33s calculator for free!!!!

Thanks for the advise, cantaloup

owillis


----------



## squishles10 (Sep 9, 2007)

owillis28 said:


> I happen to check with my employer and, even thought it mentioned nothing in the company policies, I was able to get a hp33s calculator for free!!!!
> Thanks for the advise, cantaloup
> 
> owillis



For anyone else that needs, one, they're on sale at circuitcity.com right now, $35, plus tax, free shipping. Shipping seems to be taking a while, but still not bad. I ordered a spare from them. Add to the cart to get the lower price, the webpage says $49.99.


----------

